# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  HELI-rata taas ajankohtainen?

## teme

YLEn uutisista:



> Nykyistä nopeamman ratalinjauksen tarpeellisuus Helsingistä Pietariin selvitetään. Liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen (kesk.) on antanut Ratahallintokeskuksen tehtäväksi selvittää Helsingistä Loviisan ja Kotkan kautta Luumäkeen kulkevan itäisen rantaradan tarpeen.
> Lisäksi Ratahallintokeskus tutkii mahdollisuudet suorempaan linjaukseen Kotkasta Vaalimaan kautta Viipuriin. Myös ratayhteys Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kautta selvitetään.


http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/id58776.html

Minulle pisti myös Korpisen Helsinki-raporttia selaillessani seuraava kohta silmään:



> On selvää, että jo kestävän kehityksen näkökulmasta Helsingin
> uusien liitosalueiden tulee tukeutua raideliikenteeseen.
> Tällöin on kaksi vaihtoehtoa: joko rakennetaan Heli-rata paikallisliikennettä
> varten Porvooseen tai jatketaan metroa Vantaan Västerkullan
> kiilan pohjoisosan läpi Sipoosta irtaantuvalle alueelle. Voidaan myös
> ajatella sekä rautateitä että metroa. Tällöin metroa jatkettaisiinkin
> Vuosaaresta satama-alueen läpi Talosareen.


http://www.eva.fi/files/1853_helsink...ki_special.pdf

----------


## kemkim

> YLEn uutisista:
> 
> http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/id58776.html


Tässä tulee nyt väkisinkin mieleen, että eikö olisi ollut helpointa rakentaa tuo oikorata Kouvolaan. Näin olisivat hyötyneet sekä harvalukuiset Venäjän-junat että muut Itä-Suomen junat. Kotkaa ja Venäjää varten tuskin kannattaa omaa rataa rakentaa ja tämä rata ei palvelisi kalleudestaan huolimatta muuta Itä-Suomea.

----------


## Murzu

Hienoa että uusia ratoja taas suunnitellaan, liekö sitten hallituspeliä vai mitä. Mutta ihmetyttää vain että miksi radan pitäisi koukata Luumäen kautta, karttaa katsomalla asian voi todeta paremmin. Kotkasta Vaalimaan kautta Viipuriin olisi 26km lyhempi kuin ehdotettua oikaisua pitkin Luumäen kautta koukaten + että Luumäki-Viipuri rata on mutkainen ja hidas. Lisäksi Vaalimaan kautta menevä rata ei poistaisi Lahden oikoradan funktiota. Koukkaus rannasta Luumäen kautta ja takaisin rantaan kuulostaa täysin järjettömältä, vieläpä kun Lahden oikorata jäisi vähälle käytölle tämän seurauksena.

Joku voi sanoa, että Luumäeltä täytyy koukata, koska sieltä tulevat Lappeenrantalaiset ja Kouvolalaiset kyytiin. Ei ainakaan Luumäellä (Taavetti) nykyään pysähdytä Venäjän junilla. On todennäköisesti kartoitettu ja todettu että väkeä Lappeenrannan suunnalta ei tule tarpeeksi. No entä sitten Kouvola ja savosta tulevat? Kouvolastahan menee rata Kotkaan, jonne on ihan yhtä pitkä matka kuin Luumäelle, ja vaihtoasemana Kotka pesee Luumäen. 

Jos kerran oikaistaan, niin sitten oikaistaan. Turha hyvää oikaisua on pilata lopussa turhalla koukkauksella jonka jälkeen kokonaismatka ei paljoa lyhene. Lyhennetään kunnolla. Mahdollisuus on suorinta reittiä jopa 52 km matkan lyhenemiseen nykyiseen Lahden kautta Kouvolaan jne Viipuriin sijasta.

----------


## latex

En tiedä huomasitko, mutta LVM:n sivuilla kerrotaan, että suoraa linjaustakin selvitetään:




> Työn lähtökohtana on selvittää ennen muuta Heli-radan (HelsinkiLoviisaKotkaLuumäki) mukainen ratakäytävä. Lisäksi tutkitaan mahdollisuutta suorempaan linjaukseen, joka kulkisi Kotkasta Vaalimaan kautta Viipuriin. Samassa yhteydessä tarkastellaan, olisiko Helsingin ja Pietarin välinen ratayhteys syytä johtaa kulkemaan Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kautta. Rataa selvitetään ensisijaisesti henkilöliikenteen kannalta.



Siinä mielessä maantieteellisesti symmetrinen hanke, että sen myötä Helsingistä olisi rautatie kaikkiin niihin suuntiin, mihin pitkä moottoritiekin.

----------


## vristo

Kyllähän HELI-radan kaltainen täysin uusi ratayhteys Helsingistä Porvoon, Loviisan ja Kotkan kautta edelleen Venäjän puolelle toisi aivan uutta virtaa em. kaupunkien kehittymiselle. Nopean Venäjälle suuntautuvan matkustajaliikenteen lisäksi se toisi taajamajunat, joka taas lähentäisi pääkaupunkia em. kaupunkeihin. Ei olisi pelkästään bussiliikenteen varassa tuon suunnan joukkoliikenne. Varsinkin Porvoon uskoisin elävöityvän huomattavasti hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä. Kannatetaan! Siis vähintään selvityksen tekemistä.

----------


## teme

> Kyllähän HELI-radan kaltainen täysin uusi ratayhteys Helsingistä Porvoon, Loviisan ja Kotkan kautta edelleen Venäjän puolelle toisi aivan uutta virtaa em. kaupunkien kehittymiselle. Nopean Venäjälle suuntautuvan matkustajaliikenteen lisäksi se toisi taajamajunat, joka taas lähentäisi pääkaupunkia em. kaupunkeihin. Ei olisi pelkästään bussiliikenteen varassa tuon suunnan joukkoliikenne. Varsinkin Porvoon uskoisin elävöityvän huomattavasti hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä. Kannatetaan! Siis vähintään selvityksen tekemistä.


Joo. Minusta rata Porvooseen ja miksei Loviisaankin, tai oikeastaan oikorata koska se oletettavasti liittyisi vanhaan Porvoon rataan jossain kohti, olisi nimenomaan lähiliikenneratkaisuna toivottava.Joku viisampi voi kertoa onko tuollainen yhteiskäyttö mahdollista.

Toisaalta tässä voi olla myös kyse sitä, että hanke halutaan lopullisesti kuopata, jolloin maavaraukset voidaan poistaa kaavoista.

----------


## Resiina

Toivotaan parasta ja pelätään pahinta, eli toivotaan ettei tämän selvityksen tarkoituksena ole haudata "Itäistä rantarataa" hankkeena lopullisesti

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joku voi sanoa, että Luumäeltä täytyy koukata, koska sieltä tulevat Lappeenrantalaiset ja Kouvolalaiset kyytiin. Ei ainakaan Luumäellä (Taavetti) nykyään pysähdytä Venäjän junilla. On todennäköisesti kartoitettu ja todettu että väkeä Lappeenrannan suunnalta ei tule tarpeeksi. No entä sitten Kouvola ja savosta tulevat? Kouvolastahan menee rata Kotkaan, jonne on ihan yhtä pitkä matka kuin Luumäelle, ja vaihtoasemana Kotka pesee Luumäen.


Itse kannatan Luumäki-vaihtoehtoa, tai sitä että rataa oikaistaisiin nin että se menisi Simolaan (Vainikkalan vieressä), josta rakennettaisiin uudestaan vanha purettu pätkä Simolan ja Lappeenrannan välille, niin että sen suunnan junat pystyvät käyttämään uutta Heli-rataa. 

Niin kauan kuin matkustaminen Venäjälle on niin byrokraattista kuin nyt, ei ole mitään mieltä rakentaa mitään rataa pelkästään Venäjälle suuntautuvalle luotijunaliikenteelle, vaan radan on samanaikaisesti palveltava myös kotimaan junaliikennettä, tässä tapauksessa Lappeenrannan-Imatran-Joensuun suuntaista.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Niin kauan kuin matkustaminen Venäjälle on niin byrokraattista kuin nyt, ei ole mitään mieltä rakentaa mitään rataa pelkästään Venäjälle suuntautuvalle luotijunaliikenteelle.


Tässä olet oikeassa. Saataisiinko radalle tavaraliikennettä? Suomen suurimmat tavaraliikenteen määrät ovat rataosilla Vainikkala-Kouvola ja Kouvola-Kotka. Voisiko radalla Kotka-Hamina-Vainikkala tai Kotka-Hamina-Viipuri pienentää tavaraliikenteen kuormitusta näillä vilkkailla radoilla ja samalla lyhentää kuljetusmatkaa ja -aikaa?

Suora rata Kotka-Viipuri tarvitsee Venäjän hyväksynnän (elleivät lahjoita Karjalan kannasta meille). Kotka-Simola tai Kotka-Vainikkala voidaan rakentaa ilman, että venäläisille kerrotaan asiasta. Simolan linjaus on hyvä ehdotus, mutta en tiedä, voidaanko rata Simolasta Lappeenrantaan palauttaa. Ratapohjahan on jo uudella omistajalla.

----------


## kemkim

> Varsinkin Porvoon uskoisin elävöityvän huomattavasti hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä. Kannatetaan! Siis vähintään selvityksen tekemistä.


Porvoo olisi päässyt joukkoliikenteen piiriin, jos oikorata olisi tehty Porvoon kautta Kouvolaan. Kotka taas on niin kaukana, että sieltä tuskin päivittäin Helsinkiin tehtäisiin työmatkoja. Kotka on myös melko pieni kaupunki rautateiden kapasiteettiin nähden. En usko, että Heli-rata olisi kannattava rakentaa. Lähiliikennerautatie Porvooseen onkin sitten eri asia.

----------


## kemkim

> Niin kauan kuin matkustaminen Venäjälle on niin byrokraattista kuin nyt, ei ole mitään mieltä rakentaa mitään rataa pelkästään Venäjälle suuntautuvalle luotijunaliikenteelle, vaan radan on samanaikaisesti palveltava myös kotimaan junaliikennettä, tässä tapauksessa Lappeenrannan-Imatran-Joensuun suuntaista.


Eikö kannattaisi rakentaa rata siten, että liikenne nopeutuisi myös Savoon? Matkustajamäärät Lappeenrantaan ja Joensuuhun eivät ole tarpeeksi korkeat perustelemaan uutta rataa, mutta Savon ottaminen mukaan lisäisi matkustajamääriä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Porvoo olisi päässyt joukkoliikenteen piiriin, jos oikorata olisi tehty Porvoon kautta Kouvolaan. Kotka taas on niin kaukana, että sieltä tuskin päivittäin Helsinkiin tehtäisiin työmatkoja. Kotka on myös melko pieni kaupunki rautateiden kapasiteettiin nähden. En usko, että Heli-rata olisi kannattava rakentaa. Lähiliikennerautatie Porvooseen onkin sitten eri asia.


Kotkan etäisyys Helsingistä on 130 km, vähemmän kuin Tampereen esim, eli kyllä mahdollisen työmatkapendelöinnin piirissä. 

Ja minne Loviisa ja Hamina unohtuivat? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Kotka taas on niin kaukana, että sieltä tuskin päivittäin Helsinkiin tehtäisiin työmatkoja.


Kyllä vaan Kotkastakin pendelöidään Helsinkiin töihin. Tästä syystä Pohjolan Liikenne markkinoi Kotkasta klo 6:55 Helsinkiin ja Helsingistä klo 17:00 Kotkaan lähteviä expressvuorojaan businessbussina. Autossa on sähköpistokkeita kannettavia tietokoneita varten ja etuosassa on nojatuolimalliset penkit istumajärjestyksellä 1+2.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö kannattaisi rakentaa rata siten, että liikenne nopeutuisi myös Savoon? Matkustajamäärät Lappeenrantaan ja Joensuuhun eivät ole tarpeeksi korkeat perustelemaan uutta rataa, mutta Savon ottaminen mukaan lisäisi matkustajamääriä.


Savoon pääsisi Kotkasta Kouvolaan erkanevaa rataa pitkin. Ja tietysti myös Lahden kautta. Kumpikohan olisi nopeampi reitti Savoon: 

Oikorataa: Hki-Lahti-Kouvola-Savo, vai HELI-rataa: Hki-Kotka-Kouvola-Savo, ottaen huomioon että junan ei tarvitse Kotkasta tullessa vaihtaa suuntaa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## SlaverioT

Eikö yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla tunnelin rakentaminen Helsingistä noin 50km Tallinnan itäpuolelle olevalle niemelle? Tunneli ei edes olisi juurikaan pidempi kuin suora tunneli eli noin 70km. Täältä junat voisivat sitten jatkaa joko Tallinnan kautta etelään tai itään Pietariin.

Näin suurimpiirtein kartan perusteella eteisyydet olisivat jotakuinkin:
Helsinki-Lahti-Viipuri-Pietari 400km
Helsinki-Luumäki-Viipuri-Pietari 370km
Helsinki-Vaalimaa-Viipuri-Pietari 360km
Helsinki-Tallinnan itäpuoli-Pietari 360 km

Jos Viipurissa ei tarvise käydä lyhenee matka merkittävästi.
Toki Viron kautta kulkeva linjaus maksaisi enemmän, mutta myös hyöty olisi suurempi. Nopeat junayhteydet Manner-eurooppaan olisivat askeleen lähempänä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänäinen HS kertoo, että Helsinki haluaa HELI-radan pois Helsingistä, jotta sen paikalle voi rakentaa asuntoja. En ymmärrä. Eikös se ollut niin, että juhlapuheissa asuntoja piti rakentaa hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien äärelle, esimerkiksi radanvarteen? Äkkiseltään voisi kuvitella juhlapuheiden tarkoittavan sitä, että asunnot ja HELI tukevat toisiaan. Ilmeisesti reaalimaailmassa on kuitenkin niin, että joukkoliikenneyhteys onkin, kuten HS kirjoittaa, rakentamisen tiellä. Varsinainen tuke ja turhake siis!

Mitäs jos vihreät keskittyisivät Santahamina-touhujen sijaan vaikka tämän Helin pohtimiseen ja puolustamiseen? Ratkeaisi samalla Östersundominkin ratayhteys, kun jätettäisiin metrot ja ratikat tekemättä ja kuskattaisiin matkustajat busseilla Östikan rautatieasemalle, valtion radan ääreen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitäs jos vihreät keskittyisivät Santahamina-touhujen sijaan vaikka tämän Helin pohtimiseen ja puolustamiseen? Ratkeaisi samalla Östersundominkin ratayhteys, kun jätettäisiin metrot ja ratikat tekemättä ja kuskattaisiin matkustajat busseilla Östikan rautatieasemalle, valtion radan ääreen.


Sanos muuta! Ja voihan Heli-radan varrelle rakerntaa muitakin pysäkkejä kuin vain Östika.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Jos nyt aloitettaisiin siitä että unohdetaan se suurnopeusrata Pietariin. Eli HEPO, Helsinki - Porvoo paikallisjunarata, sanotaan vaikka 140km/h.

----------


## vristo

> Eli HEPO, Helsinki - Porvoo paikallisjunarata, sanotaan vaikka 140km/h.


Joo, olisikin liian täydellinen kaupunkijunarata HSL-alueella ja esimerkiksi metron jatko idän suuntaan voitaisiin unohtaa tuon Tapanila-Porvoo-linjauksen myötä. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...i_-radalle.png

----------


## kouvo

> Tänäinen HS kertoo, että Helsinki haluaa HELI-radan pois Helsingistä, jotta sen paikalle voi rakentaa asuntoja. En ymmärrä. Eikös se ollut niin, että juhlapuheissa asuntoja piti rakentaa hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien äärelle, esimerkiksi radanvarteen? Äkkiseltään voisi kuvitella juhlapuheiden tarkoittavan sitä, että asunnot ja HELI tukevat toisiaan. Ilmeisesti reaalimaailmassa on kuitenkin niin, että joukkoliikenneyhteys onkin, kuten HS kirjoittaa, rakentamisen tiellä. Varsinainen tuke ja turhake siis!


helsinkihän on jo rakennellut kaikenmaailman latoja ja koirankoppeja varauksen päälle, joten näillä nykyisillä itkuilla on jo sinänsä hyvin huvittava kaiku. Nämä juhlapuheiden hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet = metro, joten onhan se täysin ymmärrettävää, että HELI (tai siis HEPO) idän suunnan ylivoimaisesti fiksuimpana ratkaisuna ei tähän kuvioon sovi.

----------


## Albert

> Yleiskaavatyössä säilyy HELI‐ratavaraus maakuntakaavan mukaisesti. 
> Suunnittelussa otetaan huomioon sekä itse raiteen että aseman mahdollisuus Östersundomissa Vt 7:n Östersundomin eritasoliittymän tuntumassa. Vaihtoyhteys junalta metroon otetaan huomioon suunnittelussa.
> Metroa varaudutaan jatkamaan Majvikistä Söderkullaan asti. Myös vaihdollinen kaupunkijuna tai hybridimetro Porvooseen, jossa metrojärjestelmä muuttuisi junaksi esimerkiksi Majvikissä tai Söderkullassa, on myös järjestelmänä mahdollinen.


Näin siis helmikuussa tänä vuonna.

----------


## 339-DF

> helsinkihän on jo rakennellut kaikenmaailman latoja ja koirankoppeja varauksen päälle


Niin kai on tehnyt. Ei muuta kuin purkaa ne latonsa pois sitten kun junarataa ruvetaan rakentamaan, ei se sen kummempaa ole. Kaavan vastaisiahan ne on.




> Sanos muuta! Ja voihan Heli-radan varrelle rakerntaa muitakin pysäkkejä kuin vain Östika.


Niin voisi. Jos se Östikan-juna pysähtyisi Hgin ja Pasilan jälkeen vasta Malmilla ja uuden radan asemilla, niin matka-ajat olisivat todella hyvät.




> Jos nyt aloitettaisiin siitä että unohdetaan se suurnopeusrata Pietariin. Eli HEPO, Helsinki - Porvoo paikallisjunarata, sanotaan vaikka 140km/h.


Ei tarvitse tehdä mitään sellaista, mikä estää suurnopeusradan tekemisen myöhemmin. Mutta ei tarvii aloittaa siitä, että pitää olla rata Pietariin asti. Tehdään rata aluksi vaikka sillä "suurnopeus"-standardilla Östikaan, jatketaan sitä joku kaunis päivä Porvooseen ja mennään Pietariin asti sitten kun sen aika on...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei tarvitse tehdä mitään sellaista, mikä estää suurnopeusradan tekemisen myöhemmin. Mutta ei tarvii aloittaa siitä, että pitää olla rata Pietariin asti. Tehdään rata aluksi vaikka sillä "suurnopeus"-standardilla Östikaan, jatketaan sitä joku kaunis päivä Porvooseen ja mennään Pietariin asti sitten kun sen aika on...


Tuskin on tarvetta suurnopeusstandardiin siinä. 140 km/h on ihan riittävä, koska ollaan jo niin lähellä Pasilaa: etäisyys on sama kuin Tikkurilaan, ja tlajunen tai joku muu tietänee, mihin nopeuteen pendolinon tai vakio-IC2-rungon sellaisella matkalla saa edes kiihdytettyä. Geometria voidaan toki tehdä niin suoraksi kuin mahdollista, mutta varautuminen suurnopeuksiin myös leventää melualuetta, joten parempi rakennustehokkuus saadaan hiljaisemmilla nopeuksilla.

Todennäköisesti 200 km/h ja sitä nopeammat junat kulkisivat kuitenkin lentoasemalle, vaikkakin se tuonee matka-aikaan Helsinkiin kymmenisen minuuttia lisää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuskin on tarvetta suurnopeusstandardiin siinä. 140 km/h on ihan riittävä, koska ollaan jo niin lähellä Pasilaa: etäisyys on sama kuin Tikkurilaan, ja tlajunen tai joku muu tietänee, mihin nopeuteen pendolinon tai vakio-IC2-rungon sellaisella matkalla saa edes kiihdytettyä.


160:een ehtii kohtalaisen hyvin kiihdyttämään, mutta melkein hetikohta pitääkin alkaa jarruttelemaan. Jos kiihdyttää vain 140:een, ei matka-aika käytännössä eroa mitenkään, saa vain rullata piirun verran pidempään. Arvioisin, että noiden kahden maksiminopeuden ajoaikaero on luokkaa 10-20 sekuntia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 160:een ehtii kohtalaisen hyvin kiihdyttämään, mutta melkein hetikohta pitääkin alkaa jarruttelemaan. Jos kiihdyttää vain 140:een, ei matka-aika käytännössä eroa mitenkään, saa vain rullata piirun verran pidempään. Arvioisin, että noiden kahden maksiminopeuden ajoaikaero on luokkaa 10-20 sekuntia.


Niin tarkoitin oikeastaan, että jos ajettaisiin Tikkurilan ohi, mihin vauhtiin päästään Tikkurilan kohdalla (Tiksu oli tässä vain havainnollistamassa vastaavaa matkaa). Koska nopea juna tuskin Östikassakaan pysähtyisi.

Mutta vastaus lienee silti kohtalaisella tarkkuudella hyvin sama, kun jarrutushan käy nopeammin kuin kiihdytys. Ja kun nopeammassa vauhdissa kiihdytys vie koko ajan enemmän matkaa, vaikka aika pysyisikin samana (ja aikakin aina kasvaa).

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Jos nyt aloitettaisiin siitä että unohdetaan se suurnopeusrata Pietariin. Eli HEPO, Helsinki - Porvoo paikallisjunarata, sanotaan vaikka 140km/h.


Jos vaikka aloitetaan rakentamalla kahden aseman rata Östersundomiin. Matkan varrella pysähdytään Jakomäessä. Matkaa on noin 8km ja 2 asemaa. 

Kehärata on 18km pitkä, sisältäen 8 asemaa, 8km tunnelia ja 23 siltaa. Hintalappu noin 600M. (Onko jollakulla tietoa, onko kehärata pysymässä kustannusarviossaan?). Östersundomin rata tuskin tulisi maksamaan yhtä paljoa kilometriä kohden, joten hintalappu tuolle matkalle olisi kaiketi noin 250M luokkaa. Sipooseen ja Porvooseen voisi jättää sen kaupunkiraidevarauksen tässä vaiheessa, kun rahat ei nyt kuitenkaan riitä kauemmaksi. 

Mites kapasiteetti Tapanilan ja rautatieaseman välillä? Mitäs järjestelyitä ja remppoja pitäisi tehdä, jotta kapasiteetti riittäisi uudelle kaupunkiradalle?

----------


## teme

> Jos vaikka aloitetaan rakentamalla kahden aseman rata Östersundomiin. Matkan varrella pysähdytään Jakomäessä. Matkaa on noin 8km ja 2 asemaa. 
> 
> Kehärata on 18km pitkä, sisältäen 8 asemaa, 8km tunnelia ja 23 siltaa. Hintalappu noin 600M. (Onko jollakulla tietoa, onko kehärata pysymässä kustannusarviossaan?). Östersundomin rata tuskin tulisi maksamaan yhtä paljoa kilometriä kohden, joten hintalappu tuolle matkalle olisi kaiketi noin 250M luokkaa. Sipooseen ja Porvooseen voisi jättää sen kaupunkiraidevarauksen tässä vaiheessa, kun rahat ei nyt kuitenkaan riitä kauemmaksi. 
> 
> Mites kapasiteetti Tapanilan ja rautatieaseman välillä? Mitäs järjestelyitä ja remppoja pitäisi tehdä, jotta kapasiteetti riittäisi uudelle kaupunkiradalle?


Minusta ei välttämättä mitään jos Tapanila - Rautatieasema välille saisi kulunvalvonnan puolesta kolme 10 min vuorovälin junaa? Eli N Keravalle, I Lentoasemalle ja P niin kuin Porvoo Östersundomiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minusta ei välttämättä mitään jos Tapanila - Rautatieasema välille saisi kulunvalvonnan puolesta kolme 10 min vuorovälin junaa? Eli N Keravalle, I Lentoasemalle ja P niin kuin Porvoo Östersundomiin.


Tällöin toki täytyy hyväksyä epätasainen 4/6 vuoroväli Hiekkaharjuun asti, koska ainakaan 2,5 min vuoroväliin nykyinen tolppaväli tuskin pystyy. Ja siis olettaen, että 4/3/3-vuoroväli on mahdollinen.

----------


## teme

> helsinkihän on jo rakennellut kaikenmaailman latoja ja koirankoppeja varauksen päälle, joten näillä nykyisillä itkuilla on jo sinänsä hyvin huvittava kaiku. Nämä juhlapuheiden hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet = metro, joten onhan se täysin ymmärrettävää, että HELI (tai siis HEPO) idän suunnan ylivoimaisesti fiksuimpana ratkaisuna ei tähän kuvioon sovi.


Tapanilasta Itään menevän HELIn varauksen päällä ei kyllä Helsingissä ole mitään, sikäli kun oikein hahmotan mistä se menee. Fazerin tehdas on kai vähän tiellä, mutta sekin on Vantaalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:11 ----------




> Tällöin toki täytyy hyväksyä epätasainen 4/6 vuoroväli Hiekkaharjuun asti, koska ainakaan 2,5 min vuoroväliin nykyinen tolppaväli tuskin pystyy. Ja siis olettaen, että 4/3/3-vuoroväli on mahdollinen.


Auttaisikohan asiaa jos Tapanilaan tekisi uuden aseman HEPOn raiteille? Siis aseman itäpuolelle parkkipaikan ja HELI-varauksen kohdalla, nykyinen asema pois. Olisi itseasiassa asutuksen suhteen vähän paremmassa paikassa. Eli
I Pasila - Käpylä - Oulunkylä - Pukinmäki - Malmi - Puistola ... Lentoasema
N Pasila - Käpylä - Oulunkylä - Pukinmäki - Malmi - Puistola ... Kerava
P Pasila - Käpylä - Oulunkylä - Pukinmäki - Malmi - Tapanila - Jakomäki - Östersundom

Tai sitten jos halutaan lisää nopeutta pienempien asemien pysähdysten kustannuksella, ja muuten onnistuu
I Pasila - Käpylä - Oulunkylä - Malmi - Puistola ... Lentoasema
K Pasila - Oulunkylä - Pukinmäki - Malmi - Puistola ... Kerava
P Pasila  - Oulunkylä - Malmi - Tapanila - Jakomäki - Östersundom

Eli siis kaikki junat pysähtyy Pasila, Oulunkylä ja Malmi, mutta Käpylässä, Pukinmäessä ja Tapanilassa pysähtyy vain yksi kolmesta junasta.

----------


## risukasa

> Tällöin toki täytyy hyväksyä epätasainen 4/6 vuoroväli Hiekkaharjuun asti, koska ainakaan 2,5 min vuoroväliin nykyinen tolppaväli tuskin pystyy. Ja siis olettaen, että 4/3/3-vuoroväli on mahdollinen.


Tolppavälin lyhennystähän se kulunvalvonnan muuttaminen tiheämmälle vuorovälille tarkoittaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Eli siis kaikki junat pysähtyy Pasila, Oulunkylä ja Malmi, mutta Käpylässä, Pukinmäessä ja Tapanilassa pysähtyy vain yksi kolmesta junasta.


Saattaa olla suhteellisen hankalaa saada kolme 10 minuutin frekvenssillä ajavaa linjaa mahdutettua samoille raiteille, jos niiden pysähtymiskäytännöt poikkeavat toisistaan -ainakaan niin että aikataulujen luotettavuus pysyisi edes välttävällä tasolla. Toisaalta jos HEPO alkuvaiheessa vedettäisiin vain Ö-sundomiin asti niin kaikki (IKP) junat kai voisivat pysähtyäkin joka asemalla Tapanilaan asti. Ainoat jotka tästä jonkun verran kärsisivät nykytilanteeseen verrattuna ovat Pohjois-Vantaan isot radanvarsilähiöt. Ja jotta niidenkään tuska ei ihan järkyttäviin mittoihin kasvaisi voitaisiin tuon Elmon 4/3/3 -vuorovälimallin yksi pidempi pätkä antaa korsolaisille Käpylän ohittamiseen.

Enivei, I-linjan junien on mielestäni joka tapauksessa pysähdyttävä joka asemalla, joten en siinäkään mielessä oikein lämpene tuolle 1/3 -idealle.

----------


## hmikko

> Kehärata on 18km pitkä, sisältäen 8 asemaa, 8km tunnelia ja 23 siltaa. Hintalappu noin 600M. (Onko jollakulla tietoa, onko kehärata pysymässä kustannusarviossaan?)


Liikenneviraston sivun mukaan summa on 605 Me ja siihen sisältyy _neljä_ asemaa ja neljä varausta. En ole ainakaan nähnyt mitään uutisointia budjetin ylityksistä. Bakteeriliemi luemma aiheuttaa lisäkuluja, kun lentokentän asemassa pitää varautua syövyttäviin kastikkeisiin.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

hmikko: Kiitos korjauksesta. Sen siitä saa, kun uskoo nopeaan wikipedia-lukemiseen. Hinta-arvio lienee silti tontilla olettaen että maasto ei ole kauhean vaikeaa, eikä tarvita isoa kasaa tunneleita. Sata milliä kahteen asemaan ja 100-150 milliä rataan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> hmikko: Kiitos korjauksesta. Sen siitä saa, kun uskoo nopeaan wikipedia-lukemiseen. Hinta-arvio lienee silti tontilla olettaen että maasto ei ole kauhean vaikeaa, eikä tarvita isoa kasaa tunneleita. Sata milliä kahteen asemaan ja 100-150 milliä rataan.


Lahden oikorata maksoi aikanaa sellaiset 350 M. Tosin asemia rakennettiin vain yksi... Mutta eiköhän tuolla sun esittämällä summalla pitäisi päästä Porvooseen asti, jos ei ryhdytä hifistelemään. Yleensä ottaen nuo asemat tapaavat maksaa, mutta tuolla sun hinta-arviolla 100 M pitäisi saada kolme maanalaista asemaa Pisara-suunnitelmassa olleiden laskujen perusteella. Lähiliikenteen perusasema yhdellä matkustajien alikululla: kyllä siinä kai liikutaan hintahaarukassa 2 - 10 M. (tarkentatkaa ihmeessa! Tai korjatkaa...)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tolppavälin lyhennystähän se kulunvalvonnan muuttaminen tiheämmälle vuorovälille tarkoittaa.


Kyllä. Mitä ajat takaa?

----------


## tlajunen

Jonkin verran tolppavälin lisäksi vuoroväliä rajoittaa pistemäinen kulunvalvonta, joka ei toimi kovin sujuvasti silloin, jos on tarkoitus ajella säännöllisesti päin "keltaisia", eli odota seis -opastetta. Käytännössä sujuva ajaminen siis tarkoittaa sitä, että aina pää- tai suojastusopastinta ohitettaessa pitäisi olla vähintään _kaksi_ suojaväliä vapaana, muutoin joutuu monin paikoin jarruttelemaan ylimäärästä. Tilanteeseen auttaisi se, että järjestelmä sallisi enemmän kuin kaksi toistopisteen baliisiryhmää per pääopastin.

Lisäksi koska JKV-veturilaite merkitsee aina pysähdyttäessä seuraavan tolpan punaiseksi (allekirjoittaneelle on tosin jäänyt ainakin osittain epäselväksi, että miksi), on molemmat toistobaliisit yleensä asennettu siten, että liikkeellelähtö laiturista on suhteellisen sujuvaa - eri mittaiset junat huomioonottaen. Tällöin punaista opastinta (tai järjestelmän sellaiseksi luulevaa, riippumatta opastimen todellisesta tilanteesta) lähestyminen on muissa kuin liikkeellelähdöissä vähemmän sujuvaa. Vaikea selittää ilman havainnollistamisvälineitä, mutta lopputulos on se, että täytyy jarruttaa, vaikka siihen ei oikeasti olisi vielä - tai lainkaan tarvetta.

----------


## Compact

> Lahden oikorata maksoi aikanaan sellaiset 350 M. Tosin asemia rakennettiin vain yksi...


Haarajoki vai Mäntsälä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Haarajoki vai Mäntsälä?


No okei, korjauksiahan tässä kerjättiin. Eli Haarajokikin tosiaan tehtiin jo heti alkuun ja se joku kolmas jäi varaukseksi. Mutta toivottavasti pointti tuli selväksi: metrojen ja vastaavien rakentamisen kustannukset ovat omassa luokassaan ja lähiliikenneradan rakentaminen Porvooseen on selvästi halvempaa kuin edes muutaman aseman maanalaiset metron/kaupunkiradan laajennukset. Tunneliratoja ei todellakaan kannata rakentaa jos suinkin on muita vaihtoehtoja tarjolla.

----------


## Piirka

> Tapanilasta Itään menevän HELIn varauksen päällä ei kyllä Helsingissä ole mitään, sikäli kun oikein hahmotan mistä se menee. Fazerin tehdas on kai vähän tiellä, mutta sekin on Vantaalla.


Helpostihan tuon Fazerilan kiertää motarin ja tehdasrakennuksen välistä. Pitää vain purkaa pari (omakoti)taloa (Rajakylänpolku tai -tie 60) alta pois, niin hyvin mahtuu. Ja  ollaankin sitten samassa käytävässä motarin kanssa. Fazerilan ohituksen jälkeen Valion alue tekee tiukkaa. Tuotantorakennukset ovat melkein kiinni motarissa. Jos pitää rakentaa alitus, niin tunnelirakentaminen tulee varman kalliiksi, koska sieltä löytyy maaperään tihkunutta maitoa, joka ruokkii haitallisia mikrobeja.  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

Minkäköhän hintaista olisi kattaa Porvoonväylä Valion kohdalta ja rakentaa rata katoksen päälle?

----------


## Renne

HELI-rata ja metron jatko eivät ole päällekäisiä tai toisiaan poissulkevia raidereittejä.

----------


## 339-DF

> HELI-rata ja metron jatko eivät ole päällekäisiä tai toisiaan poissulkevia raidereittejä.


Ei tietenkään. Rakennetaan nyt vaan se HELI ensin. Sehän ei mitenkään estä metron jatkamista sitten kun sen aika on.

----------


## teme

> HELI-rata ja metron jatko eivät ole päällekäisiä tai toisiaan poissulkevia raidereittejä.


Mikäköhän sinusta olisi päällekkäinen raidereitti?  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Mikäköhän sinusta olisi päällekkäinen raidereitti?


19 yli lähtevät A- ja R- junat Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä? Ai, mutta eihän ne olekaan, koska kalusto on erilaista. Ja ihan eri paikoistakin lähtevät.

----------


## Renne

Heh. Siinä missä Vuosaaren ja Mellunmäen metrolinjat eivät ole päällekäisiä, ei ole myöskään, eri lähijunalinjojen yhteiset osuudet. Esim. G lakkautettiin, mutta ei sekään päällekäinen ollut.

HELI-rata on tärkeä hanke ja sen toteuttamista tulisikin aikaistaa, tottakai itäisen ranta- ja kaupunkiradan kaavoituksen yhteydessä. Metroa ei ole mielekästä jatkaa juuri kaavailtua pidemmälle, vaan Sipoon sekä Porvoon ja siitä itäänpäin joukkoliikenteen rungoksi yhdessä itäisen rantaradan kanssa siis tämä HELI-projekti.

Ennen HELIä on kuitenkin tarkoituksenmukaista kaavoittaa seudun rakennetta Lahden oikoradan varteen, sekä ELSA-radan varteen Lohjalle ja Espooseen.

ELSA ja HELI on oltava valmiinpuoleisia ennen Pasila-Lentoasema-Kerava suurnopeusrataa, eli kaikkien tuntema lentorataa, sillä ELSA, päärata, Lahden oikorata ja HELI kaikki yhdistyvät myös lentorataan. ELSA ja HELI ovat siis kaksireittisiä Helsinkiin ja Helsingistä poispäin; Kaupunkiratojen reitit, sekä kaukoliikenteen reitit Lentoaseman/Keravan kautta kaartaen suuntiinsa, jotka siis varsinaista ELSAa ja HELIä.

----------


## 339-DF

Soininvaaran blogissa http://www.soininvaara.fi/2011/10/11...radan-linjaus/ on kirjoitus nyt HELIstäkin. Oden ajatus siitä, että joskus tulevaisuudessa tehtävä nopea rata Pietariin ja taajamajunarata Tapanilasta Östikan kautta Porvooseen olisivatkin kaksi ihan erillistä, myös maantieteellisesti, hanketta, on minusta näin äkkiseltään kannatettava.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oden ajatus:




> Voi sen metronkin jatkaa Porvooseen harvalla asemavälillä. Metro voi ottaa myös virran ylhäältä, jos on tarvis. --- Ihan vähällä en luovu myöskään ajatuksesta, että metroja voisi olla nopeita ja hitaita kuten on lähijuniakin. Automaattimetron voisi ohjelmoida niin, että ohitus tapahtuu aseman kohdalla.


Että se niistä Östikan ratikkavisioista...  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, toki Oden ajatuksissa on paljon huttuakin. Toivottavasti joku jaksaa selittää hänelle metrojärjestelmän rajallisuudet ja toivottavasti hän myös muistaa ne jatkossa. Poliitikoilla on vähän sellainen tapa että ne unohtavat asiat nopeasti ja jo kertaalleen mahdottomaksi todetut asiat nousevat sitten yhä uudelleen esiin.

Östikan visioista puuttuu toistaiseksi kokonaan se ilmeisesti kaikkein järkevin eli taajamajunarata HELI, jolla olisi itse Östersundomin lisäksi ehkä toinenkin asema Kauko-idässä. Sopii toivoa, että Ode saa KSV: n vielä tällaisenkin tekemään.

----------


## Renne

Ei metroa Porvooseen kannata vetää, tarkoituksenmukaisempi yhteys on HELI-radalta. Olisko sitten metrosta Östersundomin tienoilla vaihto HELIin, ei ainakaan nykyisissä piirrustuksissa metro mene siellä päinkään mihin HELI/Porvoon kaupunkirata tulisi.

----------


## SD202

> Ei metroa Porvooseen kannata vetää, tarkoituksenmukaisempi yhteys on HELI-radalta. Olisko sitten metrosta Östersundomin tienoilla vaihto HELIin, ei ainakaan nykyisissä piirrustuksissa metro mene siellä päinkään mihin HELI/Porvoon kaupunkirata tulisi.


Jos metro vedettäisiin Porvooseen saakka, niin Helsinkihän olisi esim. Lontooseen tai Souliin verrattavissa oleva metropoli, jossa metrolinjan päästä päähän matkustaminen mitattaisiin tunneissa eikä minuuteissa.  :Very Happy: 

Vakavasti puhuen: rautatie olisi rakenteellisesti järkevämpi ratkaisu, kun Porvooseen mentäessä saisi paikallisjunan jopa nykyisestä huippunopeudesta (160 km/h) ajallista kilpailuetua maantieliikenteeseen nähden. 80-100 km/h suriseva metro olisi hieman hassu kulkuväline - ellei tuota noin 50:n kilometrin matkaa Helsingistä Porvooseen saada koko matkaltaan tiiviiksi, nauhamaiseksi asutukseksi. Jolloin siis pysähdyksiäkin olisi tiuhaan tahtiin.

----------


## Vesinokkaeläin

Nostetaan tätä aihetta hieman uudesta näkökulmasta eli raideliikenteen toimintavarmuuden näkökulmasta.

Ruotsissa on tänään VAK-onnettomuus pysäyttänyt junaliikenteen Hallsbergissä: 

http://yle.fi/uutiset/rikkidioksidiv...?ref=leiki-uup




> Ruotsissa kaikki Hallsbergin aseman läpi kulkeva junaliikenne on pysäytetty kemikaalionnettomuuden takia, kertoo sanomalehti Aftonbladet. Yksi asemalle pysäköity tavarajunan vaunu vuotaa rikkidioksidia raiteille.
> 
> Paikallisen pelastuspäällikön mukaan kyseessä on melko pieni vuoto. Palomiehet paikkaavat vuotoa. Paikkaustöiden kestosta ei ole vielä arviota.
> 
> Kuusi junaa seisoo raiteilla onnettomuuden takia. Viranomaiset eivät ole kertoneet, milloin junaliikenne palaa normaaliksi.
> 
> Hallsberg on suuri rautatiekeskus Ruotsissa. Se sijaitsee noin parisataa kilometriä länteen Tukholmasta.
> 
> Rikkidioksidi on syövyttävä ja myrkyllinen aine.


Kouvolassa tavarajuna törmäsi helmikuussa kaasupulloihin:

http://www.kouvolansanomat.fi/Online...014216953845/4




> Tavarajuna törmäsi kaasupulloihin Kouvolassa
> 
> 18.2.2014 17:29 | Päivitetty: 18.2.2014 17:43
> Kouvolan ratapihalla tapahtui tiistaina kello 16.20 onnettomuus, jossa tavarajuna törmäsi ratapihalla olleeseen happipullopatteriin.
> 
> Tämänhetkisten tietojen mukaan kukaan ei ole loukkaantunut eikä alueella ole vaaraa räjähdyksestä.
> 
> Pelastuslaitos tekee voitavansa estääkseen vaurioituneita happipulloja aiheuttamasta vaaraa ja vahinkoa.
> 
> Liikenne Kouvolasta itään keskeytettiin onnettomuuden vuoksi vajaan tunnin ajaksi. Enimmillään junat pääsivät matkaan puolisen tuntia aikataulustaan myöhässä. Tällä hetkellä henkilöliikenne kulkee normaalisti.


Tähän kun lisätään mm. Vihtavuoren räjähdysvaara viime vuonna sekä Jyväskylän ja Helsingin ratapihaonnettomuudet, niin on selvää, että suuronnettomuuksien riski on aina läsnä raide- ja VAK-toiminnassa. Suuronnettomuus, sen uhka tai muu merkittävä häiriö esimerkiksi Kouvolan ratapihalla lamaannuttaa junaliikenteen Savon ja Karjalan suunnilla lähes täysin.

Tästä näkökulmasta HELI-linjaus Kouvolan kautta tarkoittaisi kaikkien munien laittamista samaan koriin. HELI-rata Kotka-Luumäki-linjauksella sekä HELMI-rata poistasivat merkittävästi toimintavarmuuteen liittyviä riskejä, koska vaihtoehtoisia reittejä olisi käytettävissä. Myös pääradan häiriötilanteissa HELMI-radan kautta olisi mahdollista saada Jyväskylään ja Ouluun asti vaihtoehtoiset reitit.

Kuinka suuret kyseisenlaiset riskit ovat raideliikenteen toimintavarmuudelle ja ovatko ne niin suuret, että ne pitäisi ottaa huomioon rataverkon ja investointien suunnittelussa?

----------


## Murzu

Ajankohtaisuudesta en tiedä, mutta onko kellään tietoa/linkkiä miten ratavaraus kulkee Kotkan kohdalla. Kiertääkö varaus Kotkan ylempää "metsäratana", vai meneekö linjaus kyminlinnan kohdalta? Kartasta katsottuna aika ahdasta tuolla moottoritielläkin jo on Kotkan läpi mentäessä. 

Sitten tuosta itälinjauksesta muuten. Siitähän on ollut välillä näitä lentokenttälinjauksia, että kaikki radat laitettaisiin tulevaisuudessa kulkemaan lentokentän ali. Itsekin ajattelin aluksi että varmaan järkevää. Nyt kuitenkin kehäradan piakkoin valmistuttua, olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että lähijunat ovat jo varsin riittävä ratkaisu. Olettaen tietysti että "Dixistä" tulee mahdollisimman helppo ja selkeä sekä esteetön vaihtopaikka lentokentälle, ikään kuin vertikaalihissi. Siten, että kun olet Dixissä, olet jo käytännössä lentokentällä. Sillä lentokentälläkin on pitkiä välimatkoja yms, eikä Dixin välimatka ole teoreettis-ajallisesti sen kummallisempi kuin Kotimaan terminaalista Ulkomaan terminaaliin. 

Eli mielestäni kaukojunien lentokenttälinjaukset voisi unohtaa. Heli-rata olisi tältä kantilta katsottuna järkevin linjata kohti Porvoota esim oikoradalta, heti pääradalta erkaannuttaessa, Ristinummen kohdilta, Lahden moottoritien ali/yli kohti Porvoota. Siinähän on kohtuullisen harva-asutuksinen maastokäytäväkin valmiina.

----------


## ultrix

> Ajankohtaisuudesta en tiedä, mutta onko kellään tietoa/linkkiä miten ratavaraus kulkee Kotkan kohdalla. Kiertääkö varaus Kotkan ylempää "metsäratana", vai meneekö linjaus kyminlinnan kohdalta? Kartasta katsottuna aika ahdasta tuolla moottoritielläkin jo on Kotkan läpi mentäessä.


Kymenlaakson maakuntakaavassa HELI-rata liittyisi olemassaolevaan KotkaKouvola-rataan Kymin aseman eteläpuolella, välittömästi Kymijoen sillan eteläpuolelta. Rata jatkuisi Juurikorvessa kolmioraiteen muodostaen JuHa-rataa pitkin, ja välittömästi Suurvuoren tunnelin itäpuolella erkanisi Haminan satamaradasta koilliseen kohti Pietaria.

----------


## Max

> Sillä lentokentälläkin on pitkiä välimatkoja yms, eikä Dixin välimatka ole teoreettis-ajallisesti sen kummallisempi kuin Kotimaan terminaalista Ulkomaan terminaaliin.


Helsinki-Vantaalla ainakaan ei ole tuollaisia terminaaleja...

----------


## petteri

> Helsinki-Vantaalla ainakaan ei ole tuollaisia terminaaleja...


Terminaali 1:n portilta 11 on terminaali 2:n portille 38 on matkaa noin 1,1 km. Vaikka tosi harvinaista on, että tulee noin pitkä vaihtomatka. Kuitenkin 500-800 metrin vaihtomatkat ovat varsin yleisiä vaihdettaessa ei-Schengen lennoille.

----------


## Max

> Terminaali 1:n portilta 11 on terminaali 2:n portille 38 on matkaa noin 1,1 km.


Joo mutta ei niillä koti- ja ulkomaan kanssa ole mitään tekemistä.

----------


## Murzu

Tarkoitin tietystikin myös sitä, että lentokentällä tuhrautuu hyvin äkkiä se 10min harhailuun ja etsimiseen, tai vaikka wc-käyntiin. Pointti oli siis se, että 10min matka dixistä ei ole järin pitkä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Joo mutta ei niillä koti- ja ulkomaan kanssa ole mitään tekemistä.


Terminaalien nimet olivat ennen koti- ja ulkomaan terminaali, eli hyvinkin on tekemistä.

----------


## Max

> Terminaalien nimet olivat ennen koti- ja ulkomaan terminaali, eli hyvinkin on tekemistä.


Kyllähän minä nyt sen tiedän, että joskus näin oli. Mutta ei ole ollut enää noin kymmeneen vuoteen.

----------


## sebastin

Harmi kun Puolustusvoimat pelkää HELI-rataa.

----------


## jodo

> Harmi kun Puolustusvoimat pelkää HELI-rataa.


Mistäpäs moinen?

----------


## sebastin

Heli- rata on itä-länsi-suuntainen rata jollaista ei ole rakennettu itärannikolle, vaan kaikki itärannikon radat ovat etelä-pohjoinen-suuntaisia.

Tämä siksi, koska puolustusvoimissa on pelätty että vihollinen voisi radan haltuun saadessa edetä helposti kyseisen länsi-etelä suunnan mukaan - joka johtaa suoraan pääkaupunkiimme.

Nämä ns. "opit" ovat jo sata vuotta vanhoja. Rantarata on osittain perustettu Turun ja Helsingin huoltovarmuuden osavarmistamiseksi. 

Oikorata, jota ei alunperin ihan Lahteen ajateltu, rakennettiin lopulta vain Lahden leveydelle.

Itselleni ei ole selvää mitä puolustusvoimissa ajatellaan HELI (tms) -radasta näinä päivinä, mutta Neuvostoliiton aikaan sitä pelättiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Harmi kun Puolustusvoimat pelkää HELI-rataa.





> Itselleni ei ole selvää mitä puolustusvoimissa ajatellaan HELI (tms) -radasta näinä päivinä...


Että tällainen keskustelukulttuuri.

----------


## sebastin

No kyllä sitä edelleen pelätään, mutta onko vastustaminen niin suurta kuin aiemmin, en osaa sanoa.

----------


## j-lu

Tervetuloa 2000-luvulle!

HELI-rata on nykyään linjattu kulkevaksi Lentoradan kautta, ei Tapanilasta itään. Näin, koska joku selvitti ja oli sitä mieltä, että Lentoradan kautta on parempi. Itse luin aikanaan selvityksen ja olin sitä mieltä, että perusteet ovat lähinnä keksittyjä niin kuin ne näissä selvityksissä usein tuppaavat olemaan ja kyse on arvovalinnoista. Siitä, painotetaanko paikallisia ja seudullisia hyötyjä (pk-seudun lähiliikenne, yhteydet Porvoosta Helsinkiin) vai valtakunnallisia hyötyjä (Pietarista ja Itä-Suomesta lentoasemalle).  Selvityksessä painotettiin jälkimmäisiä, vaikka kaikki tietävät mikä ero on kauko- ja lähiliikenteen matkustajapotentiaaleissa.

edit: Tuosta voi myös vetää johtopäätöksiä tämän hetken trendeistä, selvitys ei ole kuin muutaman vuoden vanha, ja saadaanko näillä trendeillä esimerkiksi Tallsinki-tunneli selvitettyä kannattavaksi. Ei saada, kun ei ymmärrtä, että tehokkuus ja talouskasvu revitään päivittäisistä matkoista ei jostain kerran vuodessa tehtävästä kaukoliikennematkasta. Lentokoneellakin pääsee Berliiniin, miksi sinne pitäisi rakentaa junarata?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No kyllä sitä edelleen pelätään, mutta onko vastustaminen niin suurta kuin aiemmin, en osaa sanoa.


HELI-ja ELSA ratoja "pelättiin" lähinnä kylmän sodan aikana joissakin oikeistopiireissä kuten Perustuslaillisessa Kansanpuolueessa. He hakivat vahvistusta asialleen Ruotsista jossa kirjoitetiin lehdissä Suomen oudoista liikenneinfra-hankkeista joiden ajateltiin palvelevan Puna-armeijan etenemistä Suomen läpi Ruotsin vastaiselle rajalle. Näihin kuuluivat mm Lapin leveät ja suorat maantiet, bensa-asemien suuret korjaamohallit ja jopa Perniön viljasiiloja joita on epäilty ohjustukikohdaksi. Kun HELI ja ELSA-ratahankkeet esiteltiin Ruotsin Puolustusvoimille niin saatiin lisää vettä myllyyn. Perustuslailliset olivat ylipänsä raideliikennevastaisia ja kannattivat yksityisautoilua. Myöhemmin on puolueen pitkäaikainen puheenjohtaja Georg C Ehrnroth muistelmissaan katunut puolueensa kiihkeää Helsingin metron vastustamista.

Suomen Puolustusvoimilla ei liene ollut kantaa HELI- ja ELSA -ratoihin. Se ettei niitä alettu rakentaa johtui rahapulasta ylipäänsä ja ELSA:n sijaan Rantarata  perusparannettiin ja  sähköistettiiin ja itäradan linjaukseksi vahvistui kustannussyistä Keravan-Lahden oikorata.

t. Rainer

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Harmi kun Puolustusvoimat pelkää HELI-rataa.


Eipähän näihin Sebastinin trollauksiin yleensä kannata lähteä mukaan, mutta kun ylempänä on kirjoitettu kaikenlaista puppua, niin jokunen asiallisempikin kommentti tekee kyllä mieli kirjoittaa:

Nimittäin Pietarin radan linjaamiselle Salpausselälle sisämaahan noin sata kilometriä Suomenlahden rannikosta on kyllä alunperin ollut vahvat puolustuspoliittiset syyt, mutta itäradan rantalinjausta kammonneet pelkurit eivät todellakaan kuuluneet itsenäisen Suomen puolustusvoimiin vaan  he olivat 1800-luvun Venäjän tsaarinarmeijan upseereita.

Ja sikäli nuo 1800-luvun loppupuolen sotilashenkilöt olivatkin aivan oikeassa, että silloisella sotatekniikalla Pietarin radan rannikkolinjaus olisi ollut esim. Britannian tai Saksan meri- ja maavoimien vuoksi huomattava turvallisuuspoliittinen uhka Venäjälle nimenomaan Karjalan Kannaksen ja Pietarin suuntaan, koska tuohon aikaan laivasto, rautatiet ja tykistö olivat merkittävimpiä tekijöitä suurissa sotilasoperaatioissa (sillä esim. vielä Suomen vapaussodankin aikoina 1918 oli rautatie keskeisin suurten sotajoukkojen siirtoväline).

Kuitenkin jo toisen maailmansodan alkuun mennessä oli sotateknologia kehittynyt siten, että esim. ilmavoimien tukema panssarivaunujen ja motorisoitujen jalkaväkiyksiköiden nopea toiminta mahdollisti mm. saksalaisten Blitzkrieg-menestyksen kaltaiset saavutukset, jolloin maantieyhteydet ja muut etenemiskelpoiset tasankoreitit olivat jo usein strategisesti rautateitä merkittävämpiä.

Ja jos ottaa huomioon kaiken myöhempien vuosikymmenien kehityksen ilmasodankäynnin hävittäjä-, täsmäpommitus-, helikopteri- tai ohjusteknologiassa, niin esim. taistelukoneesta tai sukellusveneestä ammuttavalle risteilyohjukselle ei enää ole kovin suurta eroa siinä, sijaitseeko tuhoamiskohteena oleva rautatie kymmenen vai sadan kilometrin päässä rannikolta.

Sitä paitsi se Salpausselälläkin kulkeva rautatielinjaus oli tietyissä vaiheissa 1940-50 luvuilla aivan riittävän suuri turvallisuusriski itsenäiselle Suomelle, koska Neuvostoliitolla oli rautateillä vapaa kauttakulkuoikeus Hangon ja Porkkalaan sotilastukikohtiin (eli kun esim. puna-armeijan sotilaita ja aseita täynnä olevat junat seisoivat mm. Kouvolan, Lahden, Riihimäen tai Pasilan asemilla eikä Suomella ollut näihin mitään valvontaoikeutta, niin kansainvälispoliittisessa keskustelussa kyllä hieman spekuloitiin, oliko Suomi miehittämätön maa vai ei...).

Eli sotilaspoliittiset kriteerit eivät siis nykymaailmassa ole kovin keskeisiä HELI-radan rakentamiselle, mutta miksi ylipäätänsä pitäisi turhaan rakentaa toinen rinnakkainen rata Helsingistä itään, koska myös rakennusteknisesti Salpausselän harjuseutujen maapohjat ovat ilmeisesti olleet paljon parempi paikka ratalinjaukselle kuin Suomenlahden rannikkoseutujen vesijättöiset savipellot (nimittäin eikö esim. rantaradalla Turun suunnassa savimaan painuminen ole jatkuvasti toistuva ongelma?).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Edelliseen esitykseen voi vielä lisätä, että sotien välisenä aikana ja varmaan vielä jokunen vuosikymmen toisen maailmansodan jälkeen puolustusvoimissa oltiin huolestuneita tärkeiden teollisuuslaitosten sijoittumisesta liian lähelle itärajaa. Kun tuolloin hyvin ymmärrettiin, millainen voima rautateillä on teollisuuden kehittymiseen, niin voi olla, että investointeihin rautateihin Kaakkois-Suomessa suhtauduttiin varauksella. Sen sijaan edullisina sijainteina teollisuudelle ajateltiin länsirannikkoa ja Keski-Suomea, mistä oli hyvät rautatieyhteydet länsirannikon satamiin. Taustalla oli sota-aikana aivan oikeaksi havaittu arvio, että kriisiaikoina meriliikenne joutuisi kulkemaan pitkälti Pohjanlahden satamista Ruotsiin ja Ruotsin aluevesien kautta kauemmaksi.

----------

